# Emissions-2000 Xterra



## Carolyn (Aug 6, 2015)

Can't get an inspection sticker. Service Engine Soon Light keeps on illuminating. Have replaced (2) O2 Sensors, wiring to upstream sensor, and engine ground harness. Two different mechanics and the dealership can't diagnose this vehicle properly. They all tell me I need to replace components systematically. I can't afford this and quite frankly there needs to b e a better method than trial and error. I am smelling exhaust, more so when idling, than when driving. Help!!!


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

Fixed yet !


----------



## derekbrian (Oct 2, 2015)

Best option is to download manual from this site https://carmanuals2.com/nissan/xterra-2000-emission-control-system-section-ec-51664. By following step by step procedure you will certainly successful to do this job independently.


----------

